# Shower surround directly to studs or drywall?



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Doing some planning and wondering if when you put in a new tub and one of those 3 piece surrounds does the surround get attached right to the studs or to a layer of drywall? Probably a simple answer but I've never done a 3 piece surround so not really sure and just want to make sure I do things in the right order.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The drywall will give the surround more support. Doesn't it mention a proper base in the instructions?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's two different styles.
The cheapest paper thin one's get glued to sheetrock.
The far better ones get attached directly to the studs with nothing behind them and sheet rock goes at the top and sides to cover the flange.
If you go with a nail on make sure to read the install directions often there needs to be some studs added before the tub goes in as nailers.
Also while everything's open add a 2 X 6 laying flat inside the wall where the front of the tub will fall as a nailer for the sheetrock and a place to attach the door frame or curtain.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> The drywall will give the surround more support. Doesn't it mention a proper base in the instructions?


Nothing has been bought yet, so no instructions. Was just asking so I know the order things go in.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Something that most of us never think of until it happens.
Being prepared for the unexpected.?

You can set your bathroom up with grab bars, or at least place the proper supports in place just in case.

If your interest, here's some information.

http://www.familyhandyman.com/bathroom/how-to-install-bathroom-grab-bars/view-all

For instance:
A bath chair or seat would come in real handy for someone who has broken their leg. Trust me, I know.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Many manufacturers will have installation instructions on their website. Check out the units you might be interested and see if the manufacturer has the information online..


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's one I just did for a customer. The surround fastens directly to the studs. It's a Kohler product, their Sterling Vikrell line. I have had good luck with these units and the fit and finish seems to be better than most others out there. I set the bases in a bed of mortar, which is optional in their directions, but allows me to level out the base and provide good support. Wall sections interlock together. With any of these type of units, the key is getting the framing spot on and studding plumb. If the walls are out, the sections won't sit right. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Another pic.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Last one.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks good and that mortar will sure help to keep it from cracking.
That point of backers for grab bars is a good one.
One I did I added plywood on the wall then set the tub and enclosures.
That way any where on the wall would work.
The home owners where both over 65 and in poor heath but refused to let me install grab bars. Now anyone can install them and not have to find the studs.


----------

